# Running out of ideas for SAFE chew toys



## GoSailGo (Sep 15, 2012)

Navarro is now 10 months old and staying home outside of his crate without any potty or chewing issues. He only chews on what we have told him he is allowed (with the exception of my beautiful maple tree), BUT when he knows what he is allowed to chew boy does he ever go to town. He swallows anything that comes off the chew toy and will fit down his throat. He's like a duck trying to swallow a loaf of bread! I have been slowly deeming more and more toys unsafe for him. Half his Nylabone magically went missing all at once a while back, he will swallow horridly expensive bully sticks and Himalayan dog chews like they're tic tacs and we made a BIG $300 mistake with cured dinosaur bone involving an emergency trip to the vet and lots of laxatives...and he wasn't even left alone with that one! He will chew up and ingest whole sticks outside on our hikes if I let him and then later poop out woodchips. I'm not sure if I have a suicidal dog or just a pup who is a little slow to learn about what he should be trying to shove down his throat. He does get lots of exercise/hikes/swimming/doggy playdates/training. I'm running out of things to keep him happy when its too hot to play or I have to work. I'm down to Chuckit balls, his Wobbler and his Kong...all of which I closely inspect every day. Do you guys have any other suggestions for toys you trust your strong chewers with? And would you suggest NOT giving raw bones to a pup like this? After the cured dino bone I'm really scared to try giving him bones of any sort.


----------



## DobberDog (Jul 29, 2013)

have you tried antlers?


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Car tire? :laugh:


----------



## GoSailGo (Sep 15, 2012)

HAHA! A real car tire would be just a little too big but that is a great idea. 

And no I haven't tried antlers yet. They look so swallowable but I haven't given him one to see how easily he can chew it apart.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

My Sting went thru a stage like that at around 8 months. He would go thru the regular rawhide like they were pretzels. He never chewed his kong and didn't like nylabones at that age. I finally got him the extra tough rawhide from Drs. Foster & Smith Rawhide Treats for Dogs: Drs. Foster & Smith Super Heavyweight Dog Bones It did satisfy his chewing and he couldn't gulp it down.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

center cut femur bones (beef), elk antlers, whole femur bone,
deer antlers.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

My GSD, Hans, goes about his chewing of toys/treats with a single mindedness that is scary to watch, lol. He seems intent on complete destruction. I finally got him an elk antler (the jumbo size) and he has only been able to start wearing it down, so apparently he can't chew any chunks off. I am thankful!
Might be worth a try.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

Sabo has bully sticks (get them at Costco) but he blows through 1 a day and will only chew fresh sticks and return to them (if he didn't finish them in a day) after they are a weeks or so old. Yuck. We also got him an antler- wont touch if. He likes femurs, but after everything is ripped off they aren't interesting. Ugh. In the same boat as you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

I bought a few Elk antlers as well recently. Worth the expense, they are great and the dogs love them. And they last longer than 10 minutes for the Petco toys that are $10. Its been about a month and they will last a long time.


----------



## PhoenixGuardian (Jul 10, 2013)

Elk antlers are definitely long-lasting!! Worth the buy if your dog maintains interest. We give our sled dogs knee caps (I don't remember the brand :blush because they are very safe and don't break. The dogs can whittle them down very very slowly, without getting off great huge chunks :laugh:


----------



## VickyHilton (Apr 5, 2013)

My pup wore down his canines to hippo stubs in 4 days on an antler (left in someone else's care). He apparently spent all his time chewing on it. Great!

My vet just recommended street hockey balls...the hardest variety. Haven't made it to ****'s yet, so I don't know if he will chew happily or not...but just passing on the advice.


----------



## VickyHilton (Apr 5, 2013)

The auto swearing correction really does work!


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Yeah ya can't type Dicks. :laugh:


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

VickyHilton said:


> My pup wore down his canines to hippo stubs in 4 days on an antler (left in someone else's care). He apparently spent all his time chewing on it. Great!
> 
> My vet just recommended street hockey balls...the hardest variety. Haven't made it to ****'s yet, so I don't know if he will chew happily or not...but just passing on the advice.



Your vet must play hockey, lol. I have tons of those. There are two types, one is lighter and has a thinner plastic but is very hard. The other is heavier and more solid. Either one is OK. They do last but will fray. The hard red plastic will fray off at some point, not to much. 

Kudos to your vet on that choice.

Look for Mylec, Amazon sells them also

http://www.inlinewarehouse.com/Mylec_Hockey_Balls/descpage-MHB.html


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I buy moose antlers. My dog loves them. The splits are softer than the tines, but don't last as long. My dog has both. 

Antler Chews For Sale - Acadia Antlers


----------



## NTexFoster (Jul 18, 2013)

Have you tried puzzle toys like buster cubes? Perhaps something to keep your doggie's brain busy while he is unattended.


----------



## GoSailGo (Sep 15, 2012)

Oook the general consensus seems to be try an antler, so that is what I'll do. Thanks everyone! That is a big help. I'll monitor him with it for a while though.

And for everyone suggesting femur bones I just wanted to share my experience with it. I did give him a "naturally cured" femur bone a month ago. I watched him chew on it but obviously not close enough. When I took it away from him I inspected it and it looked like only cartilage was gone. Came home the next day to diarrhea and about 7 puke piles, one of which contained a chunk of bone about the size of a large apricot with one very sharp edge. Clearly (and thankfully) it was too big to make it in to his small intestine and he somehow managed to puke it up. He was a very sad pup for the day. I rushed him to the vet and did x-rays and one small piece had made it to how bowels but it passed fine. Still it scared the crud out of me. So no femur bones for me. The girl at the store had assured me the bone wouldn't splinter, but didn't say anything about breaking off in chunks.

Puzzles are no good for him. I got him one and he literally destroyed it in 30 seconds. :crazy:


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Just wanted to mention, if your dog is one who will keep chewing aggressively on something be careful with antlers and really hard bones like femurs/marrow bones. Dogs can break teeth on these when they chew really hard and often it is a slab fracture which can go unnoticed.
It might be good to try more toys you can fill with treats, these are often very tough and can keep the dog busy if you fill the toy the right way without being as hard on their teeth.
There are some tougher toys out there like Goughnuts and Zogoflex toys, but most toys are not indestructable so I would be leery of leaving something that isn't edible with a dog who is known to swallow toys.
There are a few types of balls that are supposed to be nearly indestructable such as the Indestructaball and Egge.


----------



## GoSailGo (Sep 15, 2012)

Chicagocanine said:


> Just wanted to mention, if your dog is one who will keep chewing aggressively on something be careful with antlers and really hard bones like femurs/marrow bones. Dogs can break teeth on these when they chew really hard and often it is a slab fracture which can go unnoticed.
> It might be good to try more toys you can fill with treats, these are often very tough and can keep the dog busy if you fill the toy the right way without being as hard on their teeth.
> There are some tougher toys out there like Goughnuts and Zogoflex toys, but most toys are not indestructable so I would be leery of leaving something that isn't edible with a dog who is known to swallow toys.
> There are a few types of balls that are supposed to be nearly indestructable such as the Indestructaball and Egge.



Thank you for the input! I will look for those brands at the store. As of right now all he has on the floor when I'm gone is his Kong (which thank goodness he has NO interest in chewing...just licks the peanut butter out).


----------



## Thorny (Nov 4, 2012)

We've had success with all rubber chuck its, and kids tennis balls (the softer ones that aren't pumped up so hard). Gunnar sometimes eats the fuzz, but he can't pop or shred either of these. He doesn't care for Kong rubber in any form. We also have success with some soft rubber toys, but when he sheds them he doesn't eat the pieces so that's different than your situation. But overall softer rubber has been better for us than hard rubber which comes apart in chunks rather than tearing.


----------



## mbussinger166 (Sep 10, 2013)

I would also suggest a rubber toy you can fill with treats. Keeps the dog busy for awhile and is not hard on the teeth like other alternatives. And since your pup already enjoys the Kong it may work for you. Good luck


----------



## capolini1226 (Sep 16, 2013)

I would also suggest a Rubber toy[Kong ] or the Nylabone[Flexabone], NOT the real hard ones!!

My Siberian wore part of the enamel all ALL 4 of his Canine teeth when he was about a year old. I gave him those hard Nyla bones and shin bones from the butcher! Because of his aggressive chewing and anxiety he would grind them down like a sanding machine!! 

When I took him to the Doggy Dentist he explained things to me that I would never have known! I do not think I am alone here!! I assumed that Dog's teeth were stronger and harder than ours,THEY ARE NOT! Could you imagine chewing/grinding on those bones the way Dog's do?!!

I just curbed those habits. Although his teeth are a bit weaker, they should be ok. Tertiary/repairative dentin forms when this happens. It protects the damaged teeth as well as it can.

Ciao,,,Roberto


----------



## capolini1226 (Sep 16, 2013)

I thought of another safe one. A Lacrosse Ball! It is penetrable where he can puncture it yet hard enough where he can not bite chunks out of it and it won't/hasn't damaged his teeth anymore. It is similar rubber as a Kong Ball.

I saw Deer antlers and Moose antlers on this thread! Capo also had some Deer antlers that HELPED contribute to his slab fractures and enamel wear. I would NOT recommend those! Maybe your Dog is not as an aggressive chewer, for me[Capo] they helped contribute to his Canine problems!

Ciao,,,Roberto


----------



## capolini1226 (Sep 16, 2013)

Capolini1226, 

Capolini,What is wrong with you??!!![I am reprimanding myself!! lol!! You forgot the most important criteria for determining if a bone or toy is too hard for the Dogs teeth!!

*Capo's Doggy dentist told me this, "Rule of Thumb"!! Pun Intended! He said, "If we can not put a dent with our thumb nail in the Dogs toy or bone, then it is TOO hard for them and they should NOT be chewing on it"!

Ciao,,Roberto

I was too late to"Edit" so I had to post another comment! That is 3 in a row! Finally got the most important info. posted!
*


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

mbussinger166 said:


> I would also suggest a rubber toy you can fill with treats. Keeps the dog busy for awhile and is not hard on the teeth like other alternatives. And since your pup already enjoys the Kong it may work for you. Good luck


Not a bad idea, but would def watch him like a hawk if/when you try it. My husky sounds very similar to your boy (OP) and we tried a hard rubber honeycomb toy with treats stuffed in it. I looked down 5 mins later and half the honeycomb had been consumed with the treats. Don't know if we just got a weaker toy or if the structure of leaving spots for treats weakened it. Either way Finder was poo-ing rubber for the next 2 days.


----------



## GoSailGo (Sep 15, 2012)

capolini1226 said:


> I would also suggest a Rubber toy[Kong ] or the Nylabone[Flexabone], NOT the real hard ones!!
> 
> My Siberian wore part of the enamel all ALL 4 of his Canine teeth when he was about a year old. I gave him those hard Nyla bones and shin bones from the butcher! Because of his aggressive chewing and anxiety he would grind them down like a sanding machine!!
> 
> ...


You would think their teeth are stronger. Like I said in my original post, he had a Nylabone....half of which went mysteriously missing one day. I don't think soft chew toys are safe for someone who swallows anything like my pup. Thanks for the advice though.


----------



## GoSailGo (Sep 15, 2012)

Kahrg4 said:


> Not a bad idea, but would def watch him like a hawk if/when you try it. My husky sounds very similar to your boy (OP) and we tried a hard rubber honeycomb toy with treats stuffed in it. I looked down 5 mins later and half the honeycomb had been consumed with the treats. Don't know if we just got a weaker toy or if the structure of leaving spots for treats weakened it. Either way Finder was poo-ing rubber for the next 2 days.


Aww poor pup! Yes sounds like my guy. Its amazing the things you can find in their poop...or my cats poop for that matter. Entire earplugs in the litter box...I don't even know how....


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

Glad I read this about antlers and possible fractures to teeth. Just bought one of these a few days ago and I think I may think twice about giving it


----------



## jlhorowitz36 (Sep 2, 2013)

VickyHilton said:


> My pup wore down his canines to hippo stubs in 4 days on an antler (left in someone else's care). He apparently spent all his time chewing on it. Great!
> 
> My vet just recommended street hockey balls...the hardest variety. Haven't made it to ****'s yet, so I don't know if he will chew happily or not...but just passing on the advice.


I wonder about ice hockey pucks... They are a pretty solid rubber. I likely have a couple in the bottom of my hockey bag. My pup prefers everything else but her chew toys. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoSailGo (Sep 15, 2012)

Someone just told me yesterday that another thing that grinds teeth down is tennis balls. He said the outer fuzz (or shell maybe?) has fiberglass added to it and it can slowly wear down teeth. Yikes! Didn't know that either. I just have Chuckit balls which are apparently safe.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

GoSailGo said:


> Someone just told me yesterday that another thing that grinds teeth down is tennis balls. He said the outer fuzz (or shell maybe?) has fiberglass added to it and it can slowly wear down teeth. Yikes! Didn't know that either. I just have Chuckit balls which are apparently safe.


The fuzzy part of the ball traps and holds grit and dirt. Which added to the slobber makes a rather good grinding compound, and enamel and calcium can't stand up to that.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

jlhorowitz36 said:


> I wonder about ice hockey pucks... They are a pretty solid rubber. I likely have a couple in the bottom of my hockey bag. My pup prefers everything else but her chew toys.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Far from solid, look at one that has been used a bunch. The rubber is pretty soft and chips and frays easy. They freeze them in the NHL to keep them harder


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

GoSailGo said:


> Someone just told me yesterday that another thing that grinds teeth down is tennis balls. He said the outer fuzz (or shell maybe?) has fiberglass added to it and it can slowly wear down teeth. Yikes! Didn't know that either. I just have Chuckit balls which are apparently safe.


There are worse things for dogs than chewing tennis balls - USATODAY.com


----------



## jlhorowitz36 (Sep 2, 2013)

kr16 said:


> Far from solid, look at one that has been used a bunch. The rubber is pretty soft and chips and frays easy. They freeze them in the NHL to keep them harder


I have no doubt that it will chip. Just thought maybe temporarily until it starts to fray 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

The only chew/toy that takes Gus abit to finish is a frozen pork hock. If a good sized one, lasts him about 30 minutes.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

jlhorowitz36 said:


> I have no doubt that it will chip. Just thought maybe temporarily until it starts to fray
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I wouldn't try but let me know if you do. I bet they wont last 3 minutes. I just have a visual of the bag of pucks I dropped on the ice Saturday that were in pretty bad shape. Chips and puck pieces were all over from the bag.

Use the Mylec hard orange ball thats pretty good


----------



## mdm282 (Nov 12, 2012)

When my female turned about 6 moths old, she started destroying toys within minutes and sometimes even seconds. Nothing worked and I was tired of spending $$$ on something that didn't even last a whole day. 

Bully sticks (large ones) last maybe 10 minutes, maybe (we still get them sometimes). Antlers were good, but I'm afraid of her teeth wearing down. Cow hooves were decent, but they stink pretty bad. Femur bones are pretty good when it comes to her chewing. 

Well, she just turned 1 few days ago and here are the only toys that work for her:
- Kong - lasted months and about to upgrade to tougher one (I noticed some nicks in her old one)
- West Paw Design HURLEY (didn't try the other designs) - came across that one about 3 moths ago in a dog boutique and she loves it! I got the large one and the size is perfect for her. I think this is her favorite toy (she loves when I hold it down w/ my foot on one side). 

http://http://www.westpawdesign.com...riendly-dog-toys/eco-friendly-products/hurley

They also have guarantee against dog damage with a one-time refund or replacement.

- softballs and baseballs (used only for fetching NOT chewing)

Hope it helps!


----------



## capolini1226 (Sep 16, 2013)

jlhorowitz36 said:


> I have no doubt that it will chip. Just thought maybe temporarily until it starts to fray
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


In regards to a "Hockey Puck"

Maybe because of the shape?

a LaCrosse ball has worked for my Dog. He does not chew it all the time but seems to be able to puncture it easy, but he has not been able to bite off chunks of rubber.

Ciao,,,Roberto


----------



## GoSailGo (Sep 15, 2012)

I forgot to mention the Petstages Dogwood stick. I haven't been able to find one for a while but finally did! It seems fairly safe and doesn't break off in chunks like the Nylabones seem to with him.

Home | Petstages - Products with purpose


----------



## jlhorowitz36 (Sep 2, 2013)

capolini1226 said:


> In regards to a "Hockey Puck"
> 
> Maybe because of the shape?
> 
> ...


She totally wasn't into the hockey anyways.  guess she's not following in moms footsteps. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## POWERSCOL (Jan 3, 2013)

With all of the things that Emma chewed through I can recommend as previously posted the large beef bones (frozen). Check at you local mega mart or butcher. She can safely work on one for days.


----------



## Jambo (Apr 24, 2014)

So I've skimmed through all 5 pages of this thread and pretty much all I got that would be safe for our dogs is a car tire and frozen meat....

- Kongs are made in china so they aren't safe
- Ropes Nylabones aren't safe and bad for their teeth
- Tennis balls are bad for their teeth
- Antlers are bad for their teeth

... I'm running out of things to give Luna.... curse these land shark phases!!!!!!!


----------



## Jambo (Apr 24, 2014)

Oh fyi just did a little research, Kong toys are made in the US of Awesome so they are back in the safe list.


----------

